# Teaching ESL in Dubai?



## GoCougs2011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am hoping to secure a teaching job in the UAE (particularly in Dubai) within the next year. I am wondering how to go about it however, and I was wondering if you guys would have some advice for me about the process. I am currently finishing up my degree in Anthropology, with the intended graduation date coming up in the end of July. After that, I would like to jump right into a CELTA program.

I have been looking around at CELTA offerings, and I’d like to take one between August and September. I’ve heard it helps to take the CELTA in Dubai if you want to get a job there, but the course-dates & prices look more appealing elsewhere (I’ve been thinking about Delhi, Istanbul or Oman). Should I wait and pay more to take the course in Dubai? What do you do in terms of a visa?

Which leads to my next question. If I were to finish my CELTA in say, October or November, would I have a hard time getting a job right away? Ideally, I’d like to start teaching right after I finish my course so I don’t have to go home. Is this too idealistic? When should I be applying for teaching positions?

Thanks guys! Your thoughts and advice mean a lot to me!

Sincerely, 

~ Nikki H.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

[I have been looking around at CELTA offerings, and I’d like to take one between August and September. I’ve heard it helps to take the CELTA in Dubai if you want to get a job there, but the course-dates & prices look more appealing elsewhere (I’ve been thinking about Delhi, Istanbul or Oman). Should I wait and pay more to take the course in Dubai? 

I think it was William Shakesphere who wrote, "A CELTA is a CELTA is a CELTA...." You will probably get the same quality training from a CELTA course anywhere you go. They have standards and they stick to them. That being said, the experience with the students you teach during the contact hours while on a CELTA course will be markedly differenent depending on which country you decide to do your training in. 




What do you do in terms of a visa?

The school will inform you on how to proceed. Obviously have a valid passport, your degree, the CELTA for starters scanned so you can easily send them to schools. I had an FBI background check, too, but that was done on the school's end, not mine. If hired you will have a document waiting for you at the airport in Dubai which will help facilitate the visa process. Once here, there will be paperwork to fill out and a physical, too.



Which leads to my next question. If I were to finish my CELTA in say, October or November, would I have a hard time getting a job right away? Ideally, I’d like to start teaching right after I finish my course so I don’t have to go home. Is this too idealistic? When should I be applying for teaching positions? 

Go around some sites and see what's available. Visit TESOL in SanDiego and see what is out there. Post your resume somewhere on an ESL site and see what kind of feedback you get. But to be honest, allow 3-6 months for securing a job. Once I was phone interviewed and the offer was accepted, it still took 3 months to actually get on the plane.

Good luck! 

Thanks guys! Your thoughts and advice mean a lot to me!


By the way, a lot of places require MA's. Are you looking into that?
Sincerely, 

~ Nikki H.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoCougs2011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey!

Thanks for the response! Its nice to see what the whole process typically looks like! I honestly haven't been looking at an MA yet. Would it be unheard secure a job with a bachelors, CELTA and a few years tutoring experience? Or does Dubai have any teaching assistant jobs where I could get my feet wet after a CELTA?


----------

